# SHOW Advice?!?



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay....I did it! Rocky & Rudy are both entered in their first confirmation show on November 17th & 18th! I'm excited AND nervous! I need advice....ANYTHING, from the little tid pits to the important stuff in the ring.

I spent much time debating on hiring a handler or showing them myself. I want to give it a try. I'm contracted to show Rocky, but I also want to have fun with my dogs.

I start my handling class on Monday.....other than RED shoes, what else do I need to know???

Rocky is 6-9 months
Rudy is 9-12 months

THANKS!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Most of all RELAX AND HAVE FUN WITH THEM*:biggrin1:

Get there early and watch the judge. A lot of times what he/she does with previous breed, is what they will do with your breed. Watch how and where the other handlers are placing/stacking their dogs, as well as the pattern that the judge is making them do.

Just relax and listen to the judge, and if your not sure ask the judge as many are very forgiving and will help you out.

Good luck and keep us informed how it goes and again

* RELAX AND HAVE FUN WITH THEM*:biggrin1:


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Cindy,

Me and Mojito are entering our first show on the same dates! Only we're FCI in Guatemala. I have no experience whatsoever either, and we've had only 2 classes so far. We've practiced walking on the leash (which he does well, but loves to bite the lead...) and stacking which is easier with a piece of cooked liver. I'll show him myself also, so we're both pretty much on the same page.  

Mojito is 5.5 months now and will be in the Puppy "A" category, which is the first to go. I'm also really nervous, but I was told by the breeder to have fun and relax. Any stress or nervousness you have will travel on the lead and onto them. I'll have to take some sort of chamomille or something though!! The trainer said that judges (at least here) are usually forgiving about the puppy attitude mishaps. All I've seen as far as dog shows is on TV... For example he told me we won't get disqualified if he bites on the lead a couple of times, or plays, or sits while he's supposed to stand. Of course you do have to try to make him look his best (which means no sitting...). 

I did not know about the red shoes! I think you have more knowledge than me in this issue. Any tips for us??  

Ana


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck on your classes and the shows, Cindy! I'm sure that it will be lots of fun!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cindy, 
You have quite a few good handlers, breeders and owners in your area. See if you can get to know some of them ringside after you show (if not before). Learn what you can from your conformation class, but watch everything you can while you are ringside. (Heather of CacheHavanese has some great advice on watching the breed prior to yours.)

I think you were joking about the red shoes. If not, don't bother with them. You want all the attention on your dog, not you. Only Melissa should worry about red shoes! :laugh:

Keep going to your conformation class weekly and go to every show you can, even if you aren't entered, just so you can pick up on things and ask others about them. 

Lastly, take NO one person's word for everything. Every judge has a different opinion, as does every handler, every breeder, and every owner.  It gets confusing, but pay attention to the opinions of those that have had their hands on the dogs in the ring, and those that seem to pick the same type time after time. This means you will probably need to see the same judge judging the same breed multiple times before you form an opinion. If you take notes, you will start to see things over time, but it usually takes a year or two. Just FYI.

For now, enjoy the experience and take notes. That's my advice.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
I am so glad you decided to give it a shot. I think you will love it. Remember, it's suppose to be fun. Learn from my mistakes and our private emails! LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have no advice for you.....besides "RELAX and HAVE FUN!"...and Good luck!

They are both gorgeous guys and will do spectacular! 

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Practice, practice practice! 

Here are some tips I learned the hard way. (Meaning people told me as I came out of the ring, you shouldnt have done that!)

* Always watch the judge, watch the dog too but look up to make sure the judge doesnt ask you to do something. 

* When stacking your dog on the table, make sure the front legs are at the edge of the table, dont just put him in the middle. The judge needs to be able to walk up and not reach for the dog. I think you put them at the edge, then 2/3 torwards the opposite side of where you are standing. Make sense?

* If the table is not sturdy it could scare the dog, so just lean on it a tad to make it stop moving. 

* When you stack the dog, make sure you hold his tail up if its not, and hold him right under his jaw. You can put the lead around your neck. When the judge checks his bite, you can put your hand on the lead then when he goes to the back, grab his jaw again so he keeps his head up. You want to keep him stacked without getting in the judges way. 

* When you walk with your dog,make sure you dont have extra lead dangling down from your hand. Keep it all in your hand so you can let some out, but its not waving around. 

* When you line up with the other dogs, and you are stacking them on the floor, stand tall for your dog. Dont sit in the back of your legs, you will be down on your knees, but dont "sit down". 

* When you are stacking on the floor w/ the other dogs, look at them and see where they are. Don't let the other dogs be at the front of the mat standing out nice for the judge and you are way in the back. Make sure you stay even with them. 

* GROOMING!!!!! THATS half the battle. If you want to even compete with Handlers they must be groomed PERFECTLY. Blow dry every ounce of hair and make sure its nice and flowy. I suck at this, so you may ask someone else. A pet peeve of mine is when people dont brush out the back of the legs nice. I love with the dog walks and the back hair flows down nicely. 

* Grooming ( had to mention it twice) 

* Dont play with your dog a lot before the show and allow them to rump around with your other dogs. They need to focus on the show and not be tired in the ring. 

* Don't stress! The dogs can feel it, and they will show it. 

*SMILE! Have fun! If you look scared out of your mind, the judge will SEE It. Watch the handlers in the ring. How confident and alert they look. 
I watch Lois and she is always smiling and looking like she is having fun. She is still smiling when she gets that ribbon! 

*If you have a white dog, dont wear a white shirt. Wear a black one, you want the dog to stand out and not blend in with your clothes, its harder to see the outline.

Keep in mind, I dont show my dogs and try to have a handler and ALL the above advice came from different people. So take it with a grain of salt and I could be wrong about all of it. 

I hope this is the kind of tips you wanted, Ill try to think of more. 

OH AND DONT WEAR UGLY SHOES. 

However I would recommend flat and pantyhose. Just because the handlers do it, ALL of them and there has to be some unwritten code. Pantyhose are bad but winning is good!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just go into it having fun!!!!! Know that you are already a winner in your dogs eyes already and that is the best thing ever!!!!! It is alot of fun...my first show with Jillee was alot of fun and we got secound place in the toy group.....my first time ever in the ring but the best was having her by my side!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa covered everything I think. Another note about your clothes, don't wear anything with a strong pattern that would distract from your dog. In the last show I attended a handler wore this horrible large flowery patterned dress that is all I remember I don't remember even what kind of dog she was showing. All I saw was the dress. I think that is all the judge saw too. No ribbons for her that day.

Relax and have fun. Good luck.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG! You're all great and a BIG THANK YOU for the advice!

Heather - What kind of questions might the judge ask????????

Ana - Keep us all posted! I'm excited for you too!

Kim - if you have any specific recommendations on handlers in my area could you PM me? Thanks!

Kara - any chance you can come and help me groom? You've clearly got it down with pretty Gucci!

Melissa - WOW - I've re-read your suggestions 3 times! I so appreciate it!


Debbie - NO big flowers here! LOL! 

We had a practice run through at HavFest yesterday. (Pictures soon!) Rudy was wild! He was SO excited about the girls in the room he would not focus! If that happens at the show - what do you suggest? He stalked the entire barn until he found Xena! Urgh!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy I have NO advise for your since I do not show - I only wanted to say

I LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR - How adorable!!!1


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! He's a little loverboy?  How darling!!!!!!

Gosh, I am pretty good at home grooming, but for shows? ACK! I don't know, I'm questioning my skills regarding that. I'd say prep his coat as much as possible.

I wish you could see Gucci now, she has been blowing coat (pretty obvious by what my brush is picking up!) and I have her practically drenched in Silk oil. She looks like a GREASY mess. hopefully, when I was this stuff out she'll look divine, but you'd laugh if you saw her now!

Please...don't forget to post pictures! I hope someone has some advice on the girl-gazing. haha.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Cindy I have NO advise for your since I do not show - I only wanted to say
> 
> I LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR - How adorable!!!1


I second that, what a cute new avatar.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you thank you. It's a little harder trying to get them both in the picture, sitting still, looking cute and in the same direction. LOL.

Loverboy......that's a great new nickname for him!

Kara, how long do you leave a heavy dose of silk oil on before you wash it out? Rudy is blowing coat too, therefore he's matting more than I'm used to. He sees me grab the brush or turn the water on and he runs and hides. Poor guy, he really isn't into the male grooming products, he's more the lumberjack type.
Rocky on the other hand.....metro puppy! Bring on the sprays and gels. I could brush him all day and he'd sit and look at me with loving eyes. LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Rocky on the other hand.....metro puppy! Bring on the sprays and gels. I could brush him all day and he'd sit and look at me with loving eyes. LOL


ound: ound: Metro-puppy? Hilarious!!!!! I could easily see myself with a metropup. haha. Sipping espresso at the coffee house and going to get pedicures together! haha.

Umm..This is the first time I've used this much. Usually, I'll lightly dab it in mat prone areas, like under her legs or collar, ears, etc. BUT this time I just put alot throughout her coat and I was going to try to hold off and wash it out tomorrow morning. We'll see.

I have heard of people using that VO-5 hot oil treatment before shows? You could always give that a test run?

Or, just put some conditioner on his fur for about an hour and then rinse it out?

Mink oil works pretty good as a 'glosser', the aerosol kind works best. I"m not sure if you can use that before a show? hmm.. I don't even know what the rules are?

My greaseball is rolling around the floor trying to mat herself! lol.....I hope I survive this coat stage!!

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> OMG! You're all great and a BIG THANK YOU for the advice!
> 
> Heather - What kind of questions might the judge ask????????


Cindy,
What I meant is that if the judge ask you to do something (ex. he ask you to show your dog's bite, or he decides to have you do a triangle instead of a down and back) and it catches you off guard, ask him to repeat what he said and don't just assume. I have seen many times where a judge will disregard an entry due to someone doing what they thought they heard and not doing what the judge had ask of them.
Mind you most of those were newbies as well, and their nerves were taking over. Just remember that everyone you are in the ring with, were in the same position at one time that you are. I feel that if you let your nerves take over then your head is no longer in control, and that is when errors are made.

There are times when judges will ask questions like "how old is your puppy/dog?" if you are in a puppy class, however this rarely happens. But be prepared if it does.

I also forgot, most of the time keep in mind to not talk to the judge in the ring unless he/she addresses you first. Such as they ask you how you are doing, or if your dog is nervous you can address the judge to let them know that this is your dogs first time in the ring. By doing this they will a lot of times take the time to make your dog feel comfortable. And this may help to ease your stress too.

Try not to stress and go out and have a blast. Most of us started out saying "I don't know if I will like showing or not" but we were bitten by the show bug.:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Okay....I did it! Rocky & Rudy are both entered in their first confirmation show on November 17th & 18th! I'm excited AND nervous! I need advice....ANYTHING, from the little tid pits to the important stuff in the ring.
> 
> I spent much time debating on hiring a handler or showing them myself. I want to give it a try. I'm contracted to show Rocky, but I also want to have fun with my dogs.
> 
> ...


You got some fantastic advice. I'd add don't use new leads that look brand new. If they are, dirty them up a little. That was advice from Corky Vroom who gives great seminars on how to show your dog. Alston does also.
Try not to be first in line since you're new and watch what the others are doing. Don't let the tail drop when you're in line and stacked. Judges don't like that even though our standard says it's ok.
Watch the judge and see if they allow toys or bait in the ring. If not, get rid of yours although I've seen handlers ignore that and win. 
Talk to every judge after you show and ask them for their opinion of how you did with your dog and what if anything they'd like to see different. We've learned a lot from talking to the judges. Most are really friendly.
I'd probably tell the steward (not the judge) before showing that you've never shown before and if you win to let you know. You might miss it because a lot of judges are very subtle. If you win, stay ringside and have the steward tell you when to go back in.
Always be nice to everyone and look at it as fun.
Good luck!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

All of the above advice is great. Remember at all times this is a *"dog show." *

Dress in outfits that best accent your dog. I always wear pant suits. I know a lot of handlers are in skirts and panty hose, but that is not me.  Years ago I had a great handler say the main thing is to look professional and to feel confident in what you are wearing.

Don't take little steps with your dogs. Take bold steps that show how confident you are in your dogs. I always look at the judge. The dog is on the end of the lead and is moving with me, so I don't see a reason to watch them.

In the ring, Smarty has barked, got down on front feet, up on hind feet and still won. At these times, I smile, stop her and start over. You paid for your time in the ring so take it. Being happy and well behaved is best, but don't stress over them being a puppy.

The main thing is for the judge to be able to go over your dog and really see the movement. Teach your dogs to stack and have strangers go over them. Teach them to move with their head up in a straight line.

Also, make sure you get up early enough for your dog to go through its normal routine. This past week end I made the error of not allowing enough time for us to get to the show (3 hour drive, got lost, etc). I was rushed, Smarty didn't have time to go potty and she was a real dud in the ring. She won her class but the judge never looked at her again. 3 minutes out of the ring, she did a big potty and was ready to play and have a good time.

Also with 2 dogs going back to back in classes, make sure you have help. When you leave the ring with one the other is going in. Stack your arm bands and if you win both classes, you will need to have another handle ready to go into the winner's class. Don't stress between classes they will wait for you.

*Good Luck and Have Fun.*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While, I am totally new to conformation and can't help you there. One of the old obedience tricks is to have a peppermint if you are nervous. They old tale is it masks your nervousness from your dog. Not sure if it works or if it just gives me something to do and keep me busy right before I go in the ring!

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I've re-read this thread several times and THANK each of you for your advice! :hug: We've had 1 handling class and I was surprised by really how well they both did!!

One problem...... There were about 12 dogs in the class, all different breeds. There was one other havanese, a sweet little blonde female. She was in heat and Rudy could NOT focus. He was whining, crying, pulling - trying to go "play" with her?! :frusty: I'm sure, with all the females at a show, this issue could arise???!!! What should I do? The trainer said to ignore his behavior, & in time he'll learn that when he's showing he can't play. To me, it seemed more instinct/impulse than a choice?!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with your trainer. Rudy is going to need to learn to deal with the scents of bitches in heat. This will be a _very regular _obstacle for him at dog shows. You are fortunate to have to endure this in a class setting first. It is much harder when you are in the show ring and your boy gets a whiff of it for the first time.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Cindy!  How are things coming along for you and Rudy, and progress for the big date? I've never heard of oiling the dog's hair, should I be doing this? (gulp..) I'm taking Mojito to the beach for the very first time this weekend, and I wondered about something I could put in his hair so it won't get ugly with the salt and chlorine. although it's not my intention to let him into the pool or the ocean, dogs are dogs... 

Keep me posted on your progress!

Kiss your doggies,

Ana


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Cindy,

I just went back to re-read all previous mails in this thread and noticed Rocky is competing also!  How is he doing?

Ana


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Kim!

Yes, Ana ~ they'll both be in their first show on Nov 17th!!!! Am I crazy? 

The first time I took the boys to the beach, they were NOT interested in going in the water. They ran and played and loved all the sea smells - but stayed clear of getting wet. However, I bet the mink oil would be great on their hair after swimming.
Kara, how did Gucci turn out???


----------



## black327 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've shown my Hav a couple of times and there's a lot to remember, but it gets easier every time. Keep going to class, it makes you and your dog more confident.
I agree with the person who commented on not taking "baby" steps. Havanese are a fast moving breed and should be shown on a loose lead, (although I think a lot of handlers don't do this). Don't take short, mincing strides, move quickly; it will show your Hav's unique gait better.

Also, as another poster mentioned, get there early and watch the judge with the breed before you. The judge has to use the same pattern with all dogs he/she is judging that day, so that will give you a heads up. (If you see that he/she is using a straight up and back, you can be sure he/she will be using that for you as well).

My problem is keeping their coat in good condition. I have three of them and the youngest, ( a 7 month old puppy) likes to pull on the other dogs ears, consequently their furnishings are not what they should be!
Just remember, at the end of the day, YOU get to go home with the best dog ( Except for mine LOL! )


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darnit! I had a whole big post to you and erased it! lol

Gucci's coat turned out really nice. ALthough, I would experiment with various products and deep conditioning on the boys before show days so you know what works 'best' for them. With so many different coat types, certain products might weigh the fur down more than you'd like. I personally love these two sprays, they make her fur so soft and plush looking:

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=541

http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=122

If I were showing her, I would probably do alot of deep conditioning around her collar and chest, the fur is a bit uneven in those areas.

I can't wait to hear how the boys do  I bet you'll have a really good time! I know if it were me, I'd be SOOO nervous and really have to get in that check so my dog didn't 'sense' it. lol

Kara


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*show advice*

Hi, We have been showing our havs and like you started out knowing very little. In fact, when we got reserve our first time out, people were congratulating us and we had no idea why. We majored our second show and did not know what that was either???? Anyway, I am the groomer and my husband shows...One tip that we got from nationals a couple years ago is a real gem when it comes to grooming. We wash and condition our dogs with whatever shampoo and conditioner we choose....then after they are rinsed, we use a gallon of distilled water ( get it at the grocery store) with a quarter cup of conditioner mixed in... pour this over your dog and do not rinse. Wrap the dog in a towel and snuggle for about 10-15 minutes. The warmth of the towel and body heat act as a conditioning treatment. The coat will be super soft and does not tangle easily. We do this to our dogs every time we wash them not just when showing because it makes their coats much more manageable. Normally, we do this the day before we show. You will be surprised at the difference the distilled water and conditioner makes. But try it a couple weeks before you show to see if you like it. Susan


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Cindy,

you're not crazy for showing both, I think the preparation and nervousness would be alike for 1 or 2, so enjoy! )

I can't find the mink oil here, so I'll have to order it. For this trip to the beach, a spray bottle with water and conditioner will have to do. I hope he doesn't like to get into the pool or the ocean either. On the beach I wouldn't let him off leash (although I'd love to) because the water here is really rough, (think Hawaii, big crashing waves) and if one gets him, I'd hate to think about what would happen. I'll have photos to share on Monday for sure.

Enjoy your dogs!

Ana


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Ana, I'm so looking forward to PICTURES of Mojito on the beach! I hope you had a great weekend.

I'm going to try the distilled water & conditioner TONIGHT! I'll post how he turned out. Thanks Susan!!:bathbaby:

Kara - I've got the first spray of the 2 you recommended. Is the other one much different? Boy, they smell bad!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I plan on showing Leia in febuary :biggrin1: Oh and I have changed my mind again on how to spell her name I know what I want it to be now LOL Leia instead of Leah I think it looks better LOL And I did fine out today she is not a choc. she is a white/sable parti hee hee Im so excited about showing leia it should be alot of fun


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> I've re-read this thread several times and THANK each of you for your advice! :hug: We've had 1 handling class and I was surprised by really how well they both did!!
> 
> One problem...... There were about 12 dogs in the class, all different breeds. There was one other havanese, a sweet little blonde female. She was in heat and Rudy could NOT focus. He was whining, crying, pulling - trying to go "play" with her?! :frusty: I'm sure, with all the females at a show, this issue could arise???!!! What should I do? The trainer said to ignore his behavior, & in time he'll learn that when he's showing he can't play. To me, it seemed more instinct/impulse than a choice?!
> 
> What are your thoughts?


You can put a drop of vanilla on his nose so he smells that instead of the females. Are you showing 2 boys the same age?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

that is a very good Idea Jan vanilla on the nose Hm never would of thought of that


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Kara - I've got the first spray of the 2 you recommended. Is the other one much different? Boy, they smell bad!


LOL! If you think THAT one smells bad, don't buy the others! ound: That one is the least "obnoxious" one to me out of ALL of them. It smells like "baby powder", right? Or did they change the scent since I purchased it?

The silk spirits is HEAVILY perfumed, and I mean......I practically gag when its on her. The 2nd one I listed smells super funky compared to the first.

The good thing is, the smell doesn't seem to last too long, it really fades off in a few hours.

Someone should really be trying to make these dog products more "scent friendly". I think they over-perfume them for the dogs that really "smell like dogs". sheesh.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's a great tip about the conditioning treatment, Susan. But mine will not sit still after a bath. They take their towels and play RLH and tug of war. Do you think I would get good results if I just waited for them to settle down and then wap them up again?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, are you showing either of them? (Since this topic was for show advice, I'm getting confused on who is just looking for coat care advice and who is looking for show coat advice.) If you are showing them, I'd suggest you prevent the RLH with wet hair. It is really hard on the coat. If you're not, then yes, you can probably hold them after they're done with their craziness.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, Kimberly, I am not showing them. I have tried to prevent the RLH after bathing, but unless I tie them down in separate rooms, this would be impossible. They actually wait for each other to be done so they can play. It doesn't last very long and when they are done, I can dry and brush them. But I think the conditioner/cuddling thing would be difficult.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*show advice*

Our dogs love to RLH after bath....but...we don't let their feet hit the ground until they have cuddled in the conditioner...cuts down on drying time as well. We don't do them all at the same time so they are not so rowdy....and each of them has a spot they prefer to have rubbed...so we do that and at first also gave them treats when they were wrapped in the towel. They will come to love it if you give the right treats...or at least ours did....I would think though that as long as they are still wet, you could use the towel conditioner treatment anytime....You will notice a difference and if you do it all the time, you will lessen your grooming time because they do not mat or tangle nearly as bad ... I guess it is the lack of minerals in the distilled water that makes them so soft....


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello,

Jan, Rudy is 9-12 mo.; Rocky is 6-9 mo. One right after the other! Love the vanilla idea, I'll try it tomorrow if she comes.

I tried the distilled water/conditioner this morning. I really works! THANK YOU! I spoil my dogs, so I recommend you warm it up. Room temperature was too cold. After I poured it on, I wrapped him in 2 towels for about 5 minutes to absorb the water. 
The 3rd towel, I heated in the microwave for 1 minute. I took off the 2 wet towels, and wrapped him in the 3rd warm towel. He fell asleep. It was so cute. He was easier to comb out & dry too. His hair is very soft & smooth. I'm anxious to see if combing him during the week will be easier. Thank you Thank you!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's great Cindy! 

I will have to try that w/ distilled. I've done that before w/ regular water...but I'm wondering if the distilled is better? I'd bet it is!

I had Gucci evaluated and measured by a breeder and she got rave reviews on her coat , and structure, and her "walk", actually...We'll see?! Even if she never becomes a showgirl, I want her to look like one! 

Kara


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Cindy,

we had a blast at the beach house. Mojito was the dirtiest, happiest little dog!  He did fine on the way there (3 housrs) in his crate. He didn't have one potty accident (of course, with a big yard...) but the next day when it was much hotter during the day (around 89 or 90) he didn't know what to do with himself poor thing. He had a little kiddie pool in the shade, a cool pad in the shade by the pool, and other cold treats. He just laid on the floor trying to sleep.... But he had a blast! I'll love sharing photos! Question is, how are photos shared in the forum?... I still haven't figured that out... ? 

The Cherryknoll spray you have, which of the two is it? Do they smell that bad?..  I wanted to order them online. 

I read the distilled water advice, but I can't get that in the supermarket. Will regular drinking water do, do you know? 

Thanks! Kiss your babies for me.

Ana


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

elregalohavanese said:


> One tip that we got from nationals a couple years ago is a real gem when it comes to grooming. We wash and condition our dogs with whatever shampoo and conditioner we choose....then after they are rinsed, we use a gallon of distilled water ( get it at the grocery store) with a quarter cup of conditioner mixed in... pour this over your dog and do not rinse. Wrap the dog in a towel and snuggle for about 10-15 minutes. The warmth of the towel and body heat act as a But try it a couple weeks before you show to see if you like it. Susconditioning treatment. The coat will be super soft and does not tangle easily. You will be surprised at the difference the distilled water and conditioner makes. an


*THANK YOU SUSAN FOR THIS ADVICE!!!!*

EVERYONE SHOULD TRY THIS NEXT TIME THEY SHAMPOO THEIR DOG! IT REALLY WORKS!!

I had a little problem snuggling Casper for 10-15 minutes in the towel, and I use Vellus conditioner that you have to dilute 1 oz to 14 oz so I used the diluted amount in the distilled water (1/4 cup of that stuff would probably be to much). But this is the best my dog's coat has been after a washing!!! It is really soft and it was easier to comb out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, I will try that the next time I bathe Kubrick! I'm sure he'll need it too since I can't really bathe him or brush him very well now because of his neuter. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Ana - 89 degrees! Where were you?? It's already cold and rainy in Seattle.
I have the first Spray that Kara posted. Yes, it smells bad when you spray it on, but it works well! 

For bathing, I'd try to bottled drinking water if you can't get distilled. 

Kara, did I read you may show Gucci??!! Fantastic! Have you found a handling class to attend?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wait are you then re-rinsing the dog or is this more of a leave in condition/bottle water treatment?

Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

It's a leave in. I used 1/2 gal. on each dog and it worked great. They feel much softer and I had an easier time combing Rudy out today.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*show advice*

Hey guys....glad to hear that the water and conditioner trick is working well for everyone. I have never tried it with any other kind of water than distilled so I am not sure what types will work and I never thought to warm the towels in the microwave...I will try it. I do warm the distilled water ... You guys will be really happy with the decreased grooming time and fewer tangles...Susan....


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great advice!

The show went great, and I learned a lot more! For our first show, I think we did really well. 22 Havanese total, and 10 Dogs. Rocky had one other dog in his class (6-9 mo.) on Saturday & Sunday, and won both days. Today he won *Reserve Dog*! 
Rudy didn't have any competition in his 9 - 12 mo. class, but it was a learning experience for us both. 
My daughter came with and took Rudy in the winners class for me. Thank goodness for her!

Again, *thanks a million *for all the tips! We're off and runnin'.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh wow! Congratulations. You make us all proud.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Rocky! Reserve two days in a row in a count that high is really encouraging! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job! And showing two at once... wow!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you Thank you!

Kim, I WISH he had gotten reserve both days, but just today. )

Amanda, You're right. I may have gotten in a little over my head for a newbie. _No_ time inbetween their classes. I think Rudy got the short end of the stick. He didn't get that last minute fluff & buff like Rocky did. I'll do that differently next time.

Thanks for the support! eace:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I was so bummed...I was looking all over the internet last night and just could NOT find a place where they could tell me what time the Havanese were up to show today! And since my sister just flew in from Germany last night, I didn't want to drag her there for the entire day <g>. Glad to hear it all went well, and with the big first time behind you, it will be all smooth sailing next time around!

Alexa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, that is great news! Congrats to all three of you!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cindy,
Good job!!! Your on your way now....congrats to you, Rocky and Rudy!!eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2:CONGRATULATIONS:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone! There is so much support here on the forum. My "in person" friends kinda forgot about the show this weekend, but not YOU! You get it and I love ya for it! Thanks for ~reading~ as I go on and on about my dogs. I can't stop!

Alexa - So sorry!!! I should have PM'd you the times. I don't believe they are posted on-line anywhere. The only place I have found them is printed in the Premium booklet. Anyone know where you could find show times if you're not registered? 

I learned out hairspray this weekend to keep the bangs back.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:Congrats to you Cindy!Great job!:cheer2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations, that is great. A reserve at your first show is wonderful. I really think all the ring side fluffing up is more for the handler than the dog. the minute you put them down they shake and the hair goes where it wants to go.

Cindy and Alexa the Info Dog web site usually post the time follow the promps and go to the show. On the left of the screen there is infor on the judging schedule.

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/showCal.htm


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*shows on the weekend*

Congratulations Cindy! Ours went well also, not as well as I'd hoped, but well enough for being both our 1st times. With FCI, for puppies under 6 months it's called "baby class" and we competed with about 15 other dogs. There were 2 Golden Retrievers (both belong to a friend of mine), a couple of bull dogs, a bull terrier, a boxer, a scotty, a beagle.... We had 3 different judges (Guatemalan, Chilean and Brazilian). The 3 times we made the cut, and we had 3rd place with the sencond judge. Mojito walks beautifully on the lead, and a lot of the puppies didn't. BUT, he would'not stack on the floor, he was much happier smelling others' behinds, or turning to greet the puppy behind us, sitting.... He had a great time though. )

Ana


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Cindi, keep up the good work.eace:

Ana, sure sounds like you had a great time at your first show. Congrats to you too!!!!eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure how to save conversations so I am going to respond to this. I'd like to try the distilled water/conditioner trick. What other tips do you have for conditioning the coat?



elregalohavanese said:


> Hi, We have been showing our havs and like you started out knowing very little. In fact, when we got reserve our first time out, people were congratulating us and we had no idea why. We majored our second show and did not know what that was either???? Anyway, I am the groomer and my husband shows...One tip that we got from nationals a couple years ago is a real gem when it comes to grooming. We wash and condition our dogs with whatever shampoo and conditioner we choose....then after they are rinsed, we use a gallon of distilled water ( get it at the grocery store) with a quarter cup of conditioner mixed in... pour this over your dog and do not rinse. Wrap the dog in a towel and snuggle for about 10-15 minutes. The warmth of the towel and body heat act as a conditioning treatment. The coat will be super soft and does not tangle easily. We do this to our dogs every time we wash them not just when showing because it makes their coats much more manageable. Normally, we do this the day before we show. You will be surprised at the difference the distilled water and conditioner makes. But try it a couple weeks before you show to see if you like it. Susan


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Diann,
Don't know if you noticed, but this is a 6 yr old thread, so you may not get a response to your question about grooming tricks. I get caught all the time with thinking threads are current and low and behold they aren't.


----------

